
How I negotiated for an additional $15,000 at Yammer - annamarie
https://medium.com/@TweetAnnaMarie/how-i-negotiated-for-an-additional-15-000-at-yammer-2d3c137623ec#.bheq3j3n1
======
cpncrunch
Fascinating article, thanks for sharing!

I'm just wondering: do you think Microsoft will have any objection to you
posting this info?

